# Anyone else have this problem with GERD?



## power88 (Nov 21, 2001)

I have taken Prilosec for a year or so now and generally it keeps my GERD under control. Not always but for the most part.But since I started it, I seem to have developed a sort of scary event that happens from time to time. Out of no where I get what feels like spasams. It can start at the center of the back or go around or it can sort of feel like it's in the throat and/or esophogas area.These usually don't last long but they're scary.once I had chest pain. I've had tons of heart tests and that's okay.I'm wondering if it could be a side effect of Prilosec or if anyone else has anything similar to this.It's hard to describe the sensation. It's not really a pain. It's more of a feeling of spasm. That's the only word I can think of.Like today I had it in my throat area but I also have bad sinus problems today and a stuffy head. All that.Thanks in advance.


----------



## MsJanB (Jan 26, 2000)

I am not sure if what I have had is the same thing you are experiencing, but I do know what you mean about the chest pains, and they are very scarey. Do you have a hiatal hernia?Sometimes these might be able to be the cause of the type of spasms or chest pains you described?Jan


----------



## power88 (Nov 21, 2001)

I've had those but that's not what I'm describing that I had today. Yes, the chest pains are scary but common with GERD. I went to the ER about three times with them and finally had extensive heart tests which were all normal. Above average in fact.But I'm wondering if the prilosec is giving me side effects. I think I'll use pepcid for a day or two. At least I can take it twice a day.


----------



## sabriel (May 27, 2002)

Hi MoonShine,Hmm, I have been taking Somac (aka Protonix, Pantaloc) which is very similar to Prilosec, for about 4 years now, but I have never experienced the problem you are describing.Have you mentioned it to your doctor? If not you probably should.I also hate to say so, but the pain you are describing could also be from gallstones. The pain of gallstones will often feel like reflux/acid burning and you can get pain through to your back from it too. It could just be co-incidence that it started to occur at the same time you started the tablets.In any case a simple ultrasound is all that is needed to detect gallstones. I had one about 6 months ago and had my gallbladder out last November.My symptoms were burning acidy like pain in the stomach and pain going through to my back. I thought I had another ulcer, but as I was already on Somac the doc sent me straight for the ultrasound and I was quite surprised that it was gallstones.Has anyone else in your immediate family had gallstones? It can be hireditary, my mum had them around the same age as me.Lastly, the pain could also be from a hiatus hernia (if you have one) which commonly goes with reflux (I have both myself). I have read that symptoms of a hiatus hernia can feel much like a heart attack.Hope that helps some then anyway!Take care.


----------



## MariaM (Jan 19, 2003)

I have been taking a drug similar to Prilosec called Protonix for about a year now. Ever since I've been on it, I've also had strange episodes of spasming and pain in my stomach. Putting a heating pad set on high on my stomach sometimes helps. I agree...it is a very strange sensation. Sometimes I feel like I have a nervous stomach with sort of a "butterflies" sensation. Other times it feels like something is doing a flip-flop in my stomach. Still other times I have a clutching feeling around my naval area and a feeling of air pressure against my esophagus. I've had IBS-D symptoms for about six years and never had all of these spasming sensations until this past year. Maybe some of it is this medication?


----------



## RSKindred (Oct 13, 2002)

I've been taking Prilosec for over 2 years.It's the most wonderful thing.I never had any spasms.I think Prilosec is the perfect drug for GERD.For me, of course.Never had spasms and it's never let me down.I wish I could be more helpful.I'm sorry


----------

